# GeekVape



## Rafique (20/9/16)

Anyone bringing in the geek vape Gboxes ?


http://www.geekvape.com/project/gbox-100/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno (20/9/16)

Oh yes, the GBOX-S100 looks great, I've been looking at getting myself a decent regulated squonker. I like the fact that you can buy the box seperately and use your own bottom fed drippers. This coupled with the Tsunami 24 will be my next purchase as soon as this gets to SA.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

